# Heating help



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello, 

looking For some heating advice. i have recently changed two of my snakes from ceramic bulbs to deep heat projectors, the DHPs heat the hot side work really really well however seems that my viva are now really struggling on the cool side with ambients sitting at 21/22 at times which is too low.
anything I can do to try and combat this?


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

What size of Viv and what wattage of DHP are you using? More wattage, add another DHP or heat source or heat the room are all options. 
I've got a 80w DHP in a 3ft vivarium and it's temps are 32 on the hot spot and around 26 in the cold size. Room temp is usually around 18-21.


----------



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

arwen_7 said:


> What size of Viv and what wattage of DHP are you using? More wattage, add another DHP or heat source or heat the room are all options.
> I've got a 80w DHP in a 3ft vivarium and it's temps are 32 on the hot spot and around 26 in the cold size. Room temp is usually around 18-21.


A is 4x2x2 and the other is a little bit smaller, 150w in the 4ft and 100w in the other however I found when using the CHE it killed my humidity


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

arwen_7 said:


> what wattage of DHP are you using?





Liam Cousins said:


> 150w in the 4ft and 100w in the other


Arcadia deep heat projectors come in 50 and 80w versions .... or are you referring to the CHEs


----------



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

Malc said:


> Arcadia deep heat projectors come in 50 and 80w versions .... or are you referring to the CHEs


Yeah I didn’t read it properly lol, I’m using 80w too


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What species is this for?


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Is the DHP pretty new? I found it took while for mine to "burn in" so to speak. I ran it off a thermostat (not in a vivarium with an animal I'll add) for around 24 hours and then it seemed to run perfect.


It's either that or the room is cold and so your temp gradient is more severe is my guess.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I also just switched to a DHP for my corn had mine running for 2 days now still waiting for it to break in but the best way to increase the ambient is to have a slab of slate or rock under the basking area I'm using a 50w in a 4x2x2 and and have found these work much better than bulbs.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

This is because DHP aren't really suitable for this purpose, personally I do not rate them at all as a heat source. The spread of heat from them is very minimal so they do not heat a large area. They are best suited to smaller enclosures, even the 80w ones.


----------



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

ian14 said:


> What species is this for?


Boa constrictor and sd retic


----------



## Liam Cousins (Feb 14, 2016)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> I also just switched to a DHP for my corn had mine running for 2 days now still waiting for it to break in but the best way to increase the ambient is to have a slab of slate or rock under the basking area I'm using a 50w in a 4x2x2 and and have found these work much better than bulbs.


Yeah I have a large slate underneath it also. I’m finding that at night I can see the DHP constantly dimming on and off so it’s obviously not reaching the required temperatures atm but maybe as stated above because it’s new needs running in


----------

